# How to convert a tri-bike to a commuter



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is the deal, I can get a QR tri bike with 105 components for really cheap but I have no desire to race but I do need a solid commuter bike. How hard /expensive /feasible would it be to covert this bike to a commuter bike with drop bars?
Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Some problems you will encounter...not that it can't be done..

1. The geometry is tight and the angles are steep on a tri bike- translation- unforgiving ride
2. There is usually very little tire clearance on a tri bike.. 23c _might _be the maximum size...not good for potholes 
3. Tri bikes usually have short headtubes- get used to be _bent over_ or use some super tall stem/riser...

If you don't mind the above, go for it...


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Some problems you will encounter...not that it can't be done..
> 
> 1. The geometry is tight and the angles are steep on a tri bike- translation- unforgiving ride
> 2. There is usually very little tire clearance on a tri bike.. 23c _might _be the maximum size...not good for potholes
> ...



I was worried about this..... I might keep looking
thanks


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

mbaha said:


> Here is the deal, I can get a QR tri bike with 105 components for really cheap but I have no desire to race but I do need a solid commuter bike. How hard /expensive /feasible would it be to covert this bike to a commuter bike with drop bars?
> Thanks


depends on the bike .... if it's an old school Dave Scott Centurion Ironman then I'd think it'd make a great commuter .. slightly longer wheelbase, slack seat tube angle, easy to set up with different bars.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't remember what it's called, but what's that attachment that extends the wheelbase to make a bike look like a Surley Big Dummy? That'd be a classic attached to a QRoo tri bike!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You convert a tri-bike to a commuter by riding it to work.

That would be if you already own the bike, since you don't I suggest you look elswhere.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

How old is the bike, and how cheap is cheap?

If it looks like this then either keep looking or buy it cheap if you can flip it and put the extra money towards a commuter:








https://www.rooworld.com/images/2005/kilbike_lg.jpg

But if it looks like this one then you might be able to get by with it if the price is right:








https://www.rooworld.com/images/2005/trubike_lg.jpg


----------



## My Username (Jan 17, 2008)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> I don't remember what it's called, but what's that attachment that extends the wheelbase to make a bike look like a Surley Big Dummy? That'd be a classic attached to a QRoo tri bike!


That would be the xtracycle. And you're right. A tri bike converted to an xtracycle would be an absolute classic!


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

treebound said:


> How old is the bike, and how cheap is cheap?
> 
> If it looks like this then either keep looking or buy it cheap if you can flip it and put the extra money towards a commuter:
> 
> ...



Yup it is a kilo, for a trek 1200 I'll go with 
thanks


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

*How to convert a commuter to a tri-bike*

We did the opposite this year for my friend, took my old Miyata turned it into the "Ghetto Greyhound" for his first tri: 



Doesn't really answer your question, but I had to post it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I dig it. How did he do?


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

MB1 said:


> You convert a tri-bike to a commuter by riding it to work.
> 
> .


true dat
That's what I do, at least until I can find some kind of fancy old lugged steel to ride instead.


----------

